# Passat CV boot replacement procedure needed



## Matty Wilson (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a 2003 Passat GL Automatic. The dealer told me that the outer CV boots are cracked and wants 600 to fix them. I found the parts on Pelican Parts for 15/boot kit.
How easy is this to do myself? Any special tools needed? How long should I plan on spending doing this repair? Anything else I should do while I am in there?
I have experience mostly on Aircooled VW's, so I have lots of metric tools.


----------

